# Cherry grove pier????



## kyfisherman1 (May 12, 2010)

I'll be in the area the week of 5/21 -5/28 and was looking for tips and info on fishing the pier. I've surf fished a lot but will try the pier
this time. I'm taking a 7' mh action rod with 20 or 30# test. What should be biting? Best baits and rigs!? I'd prefer to fish live bait or cut. 

Any help appreciated


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Well I thought some of the locals chime in and would try to help you, but I'll do what I can. It's been a few years since I fished Cherrygrove Pier, we usually stay at the Sea Cabins condos at the upper end of Cherrygrove, has it's own private pier. 

As far as your setup you should be fine. Use a standard double drop rig or a fish finder rig. You can get fresh shrimp at Platt's Seafood on Sea Mountain highway (this is the Cherrygrove exit off of highway 17), it will be a lot fresher and cheaper than anything you get at the pier. They also carry bloodworms and frozen baits. If you need ice for the cooler there is no place cheaper to get it they even carry #40 bags. The Boulineau's hardware also carrys a nice selection of tackle and frozen bait along with bloodworms. There is an older gentleman that works there that usually has some good info on whats biting and where.

There's a small public pier at the end of 53rd avenue beside the boatramp. I've heard of people going back there with castnets and getting live shrimp, but I"ve never tried it. 

Hope this helps and let me know if you need anything else, also let me know how your trip goes. :fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

You can fish mud minnow around the pylons on a Carolina rig for flounder. Cut bait on the bottom can attract blues, dogfish, skates and very occasionally a red drum. I'd recommend setting up just short of the rise in the pier on the north side (facing the BVP) at high tide. If the bite suddenly turns off, try moving to your left until you hit the fish again.

Bloodworms are the most productive bottom baits, if you don't want to shell out the bucksfor the real thing Fishbites in the bluepackage usually work just as well and last longer. Fish them on a two-hookbottom rig. Cut bait on a bluefish rig (with the floats) is also a good setup.

Hit up Bass Pro Shops straight down 17 for the best prices on tackle. The Boulineaus has a great selection but their prices can be a tad high. Platt's is great for fresh shrimp.

If you have a cast net, finger mullet like to ride the breakers in close to shore and can be netted from the beach if you wade out a little. They make great flounder or bluefish bait.

If you want to try a little fishing off the pier, check out the sound side. Drive north from the pier about four block, look for a house on the ocean side called the "Tar Heel". Turn left there and go back to the sound. There's a large oyster bed back there, and the deeper channel holds some pretty large mullet at high tide.

Evan


----------



## kyfisherman1 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! You guys think there would be any cobia or kings near the end this time of year?!

How about catching live bait from the pier, that an option!?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't heard from my friends at the pier about kings lately, but there may be a few hanging around. As far as I know, CG does not get many cobia.

If you want to get into king rigging, make sure you have the proper gear. Most of the guys on the end that I fish with are good people if you are willing to learn and take advice.

I'm hoping to get out on CG after some kings before the end of the month. I'll make sure to put up a report if I make it down.

Evan


----------



## kyfisherman1 (May 12, 2010)

Yea I've got a lot of kingfish rigs. Just haven't been able to find them on the piers


----------



## Carolina382 (May 3, 2009)

If you drive north on Ocean Blvd to the end of the road, there are maybe four parking places on your left. Just circle around the end of it and park heading south. thel look closely at the very end of the road and you'll see two markers with Public Access on them. Walk the path to the beach. You're at Hog Inlet, and it is a very beautiful beach. Anyway, once on the beach, go to the right back towards Cherry Grove Pier and walk till the ocean waves are whole again. Just south of the inlet. Then fish that area, as far out as you can cast.


----------

